# Cooking Classes in Dubai?



## Smiles:-)

Is there any where that host cooking classes here in Dubai? I would love to take a few and don't know where to go. 

Thanks!


----------



## hari

Smiles:-) said:


> Is there any where that host cooking classes here in Dubai? I would love to take a few and don't know where to go.
> 
> Thanks!


Try this http://www.cooking-sense.com/ or
Learn it online ..make the life spicy Kerala Recipes - Kerala Cooking, Tamilnadu Cuisine, Indian Recipes, Chinese Recipes Tamil Ramadan Curry Recipes Curry Recipes 

Cheers!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

This feature on TimeOut Dubai also references the Cooking Sense website and one that deals in Molecular Gastronomy - as well as some other worthwhile life lessons...

Features, Top Features of the Week - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## justforus

I agree 'Time out' have been really helpful in the past, if they aren't in your current issue I'm sure they would be happy to help if you rang them


----------



## Elphaba

Several of the hotels offer ad-hoc cooking courses. Certainly I know of ones that have been run by Verre (Hilton Creek) and Hoi-Ann (Vietnamese at Shangri-La). Doubtful any will run during Ramadan.

I also know a lovely Thai lady who lives in The Meadows and teaches Thai cooking in her home. From memory she runs regular classes during school terms on a Wednesday morning. Send me a PM if you'd like her details.


-


----------



## alexfischer

Hi, can you please send me the details of the Thai lady who is offering cooking classes? Thanks.


----------



## suneschii

*Thai cooking class lady*

Could you send me the details for the " Thai cooking class lady too, I'm very interesting. Thanks


----------



## Guest

I'd love to teach you how to cook


----------



## lizzaaaa

*Thai cooking in Meadows.*

Could you please please please send me the details of the women who runs the cooking classes in the meadows. Thanks



Elphaba said:


> Several of the hotels offer ad-hoc cooking courses. Certainly I know of ones that have been run by Verre (Hilton Creek) and Hoi-Ann (Vietnamese at Shangri-La). Doubtful any will run during Ramadan.
> 
> I also know a lovely Thai lady who lives in The Meadows and teaches Thai cooking in her home. From memory she runs regular classes during school terms on a Wednesday morning. Send me a PM if you'd like her details.
> 
> 
> -


----------



## Usha

Can you please send me the number of "a lovely Thai lady who lives in The Meadows and teaches Thai cooking in her home". Many thanks!


----------



## miada

*cooking classes*



Smiles:-) said:


> Is there any where that host cooking classes here in Dubai? I would love to take a few and don't know where to go.
> 
> *[/B
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> I can arrange it for you
> 
> in springs area
> 050 5381446]*


----------



## kowalski_mike

Hi there, could you please send me also the details of the thai lady offering thai cooking classes?

Thanks a lot in advance

mike


----------



## mojgan

pls provide me with her contact number for Thai cooking 

thats very kind of you ;O)


----------



## mojgan

can you pls send me thai lady number ;o)

i love thai food and this is very good news that there is someone here who can teach Thai food


----------



## miada

*thai food*



mojgan said:


> can you pls send me thai lady number ;o)
> 
> i love thai food and this is very good news that there is someone here who can teach Thai food


hi
my friend can cook different kinds, she is not specilized in thai food only

if u still intersted let me know..r u male or female


----------



## putthekettleon

*Thai Cooking and Cooking Sense*

I too would like the meadows lady details if you can them to me please.

As for cooking sense - they provide one off courses over three hours roughly costing 1200 dhms for a party of 4 people. They come to your kitchen with an instructor who teaches the amateur chef. 
It seems expensive for one off courses but they`re are no colleges or evening classes available if you check the web.


----------



## sofianavarro

*hey..*

[I would like to know Info, about the thai lady, phone number maybe...
Thanks........


----------



## vincetruong

*L'atelier des Chefs*



Smiles:-) said:


> Is there any where that host cooking classes here in Dubai? I would love to take a few and don't know where to go.
> 
> Thanks!


Try L'atelier des Chefs : Cooking school in Dubai, corporate and private cooking events, cookware. 

They have a very complete schedule of classes of varying length, cost and cuisine. I've been meaning to try it but haven't had time.


----------



## jijidubai

did you try : 

L atelier des chef or dubai cooking lessons dot com?


I want feed back before trying them
Thx


----------



## Guest

Usha said:


> Can you please send me the number of "a lovely Thai lady who lives in The Meadows and teaches Thai cooking in her home". Many thanks!


Could you also send me the number? Thank you!


----------



## Madam Mim

The Thai lady who runs cooking classes is amazing. She runs the classes to raise money for charity. She is a lovely person and her cooking classes are really fun and you have a gorgeous lunch to eat at the end of them! She also sells her food to raise funds. The food is fantastic - the best Thai I have had anywhere. Not sure off the top of my head exactly how much she charges but I do know it is not expensive. Highly recommended!


----------



## Guest

Madam Mim said:


> The Thai lady who runs cooking classes is amazing. She runs the classes to raise money for charity. She is a lovely person and her cooking classes are really fun and you have a gorgeous lunch to eat at the end of them! She also sells her food to raise funds. The food is fantastic - the best Thai I have had anywhere. Not sure off the top of my head exactly how much she charges but I do know it is not expensive. Highly recommended![/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Madame Mim! Do you have her contact details? Could you send them to me? many thanks!


----------



## lailei

I planning to take cooking lessons, so I think I'll try to follow your suggestion.


----------



## Madam Mim

Nola PM sent to you with details


----------



## KPisupati

*Indian Cooking*

Anyone know of any Indian Cooking classes...yum!


----------



## lyndag

[hi cold someone send me on the phone number of the thai lady who teaches cooking in the meadows. Thanks very much.


----------



## lyndag

nola said:


> Madam Mim said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Thai lady who runs cooking classes is amazing. She runs the classes to raise money for charity. She is a lovely person and her cooking classes are really fun and you have a gorgeous lunch to eat at the end of them! She also sells her food to raise funds. The food is fantastic - the best Thai I have had anywhere. Not sure off the top of my head exactly how much she charges but I do know it is not expensive. Highly recommended![/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Madame Mim! Do you have her contact details? Could you send them to me? many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Could I have her contact details please?
Click to expand...


----------



## Madam Mim

Lyndag you do not have enough posts for me to send you a private message - just tried - think you have to have at least 5 posts - can you please make another few posts on this thread and then I can send you a message


----------



## jijidubai

Hello, 
I come back to you, because I tried French Taste - Dubai - In-Home French Cooking Classes with the french cooker!

it s was great, easy, and tasteful! I like!


Please can you send me the Thai lady contact details! Want to try too! Thank you


----------



## Madam Mim

jijidubai said:


> Hello,
> I come back to you, because I tried French Taste - Dubai - In-Home French Cooking Classes with the french cooker!
> 
> it s was great, easy, and tasteful! I like!
> 
> 
> Please can you send me the Thai lady contact details! Want to try too! Thank you


Sent you a PM jiji


----------



## jijidubai

thx!


----------



## Andy Capp

hmm


----------



## patrick23

i love thai food too


----------



## rece

Elphaba said:


> Several of the hotels offer ad-hoc cooking courses. Certainly I know of ones that have been run by Verre (Hilton Creek) and Hoi-Ann (Vietnamese at Shangri-La). Doubtful any will run during Ramadan.
> 
> I also know a lovely Thai lady who lives in The Meadows and teaches Thai cooking in her home. From memory she runs regular classes during school terms on a Wednesday morning. Send me a PM if you'd like her details.
> 
> 
> -


Hi Elphaba,
could you send me the contacts for the thai cooking classes? I hope she is still living in Dubai..
Many Thanks, Repce


----------



## Elphaba

rece said:


> Hi Elphaba,
> could you send me the contacts for the thai cooking classes? I hope she is still living in Dubai..
> Many Thanks, Repce


The Personal Message system is activated after 5 posts, so I cannot contact you yet.

-


----------



## $ammy

I suggest that those who know to cook - any dish, any cuisine... should teach those interested. We could share the expenses, and it'd be a good means for wives to impress husbands, husbands to impress their wives , and sons to impress their unbeatable moms!!
Im interested in learning from teh Thai lady as well, although I guess timing is not on my side...
Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## GeneGeek

*Jamie Oliver's book can help *

I love to cook and bake and if you like I can teach you  I buy different books and try everything. You can start cooking by using Jamie Oliver's book the one called Jamie's Ministry of Food: Anyone Can Learn to Cook in 24 Hours. It's easy and simple 

Also, you can check TimeOut magazine they have topics about cooking classes.

Best of luck


----------



## littlelady15c

*Thai Cookery Class*

Hi 

Sorry to bother you but I have been trying to find the contact details of the Thai lady in the Meadows to book a surprise class for my fiancée. Do you still have them and would you mind dropping me a line with her details?

Many thanks 

Neva 




QUOTE=Elphaba;50368]Several of the hotels offer ad-hoc cooking courses. Certainly I know of ones that have been run by Verre (Hilton Creek) and Hoi-Ann (Vietnamese at Shangri-La). Doubtful any will run during Ramadan.

I also know a lovely Thai lady who lives in The Meadows and teaches Thai cooking in her home. From memory she runs regular classes during school terms on a Wednesday morning. Send me a PM if you'd like her details.


-[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ask One

I know that Chef Scott Price (Executive Chef at Gordan Ramsey's Verre at Hilton Dubai Creek) Hosts cooking classes. He has worked with Ramsey for 7 years is ius a seriously talented Chef. I'm sure it would be easy to google the classes.


----------



## littlelady15c

Hello 

Thanks for the above recommendation I will have a look, but I am really hoping to find the Thai lady as I love home cooked thai food. 

Thanks 

Neva


----------



## ejw1

*Thai Lady in the Meadows*

Hi Elphaba,

Have been searching for the Thai Lady's details - do you still have them?

Tnx

ejw1 :clap2:


----------



## BROATH

*Thai Cooking Lady info req'd*

Does anyone have the thai lady in the meadows info they can send to me?
Thank you so much!


----------



## mhgh786

*Cooking classes*

hey all,

have you found any cooking classes so far?
Could you share with me please?

I'm looking for cooking classes for my wife

Thanks in advance


----------



## ilovechocolates

ICCA Dubai	Culinary	Satwa	3989745	
L'atelier des Chefs	Culinary	Al Garhoud	566900480	
Try these for cooking classes. A bit pricey though.


----------



## mavzor

ilovechocolates said:


> ICCA Dubai	Culinary	Satwa	3989745
> L'atelier des Chefs	Culinary	Al Garhoud	566900480
> Try these for cooking classes. A bit pricey though.


A more professional focus.
Cooking sense looks like the only one I've found in my trawl this evening.
Unfortunately they charge minimums of 5 people, so you really need to get a group together.
Anyone interested?


----------



## Yoga girl

Smiles:-) said:


> Is there any where that host cooking classes here in Dubai? I would love to take a few and don't know where to go.
> 
> Thanks!


What kind of cooking are you after?
A couple of friends asked me recently to teach them how to cook.  references can be provided~!


----------



## mavzor

Yoga girl said:


> What kind of cooking are you after?
> A couple of friends asked me recently to teach them how to cook.  references can be provided~!


I have a +1 wife interested with smile.


----------



## Yoga girl

mavzor said:


> I have a +1 wife interested with smile.


Hi Mavzor

are you still interested? Sorry I have been a bit off the radar recently and havent been on the forum much.
Send me a PM if you do and we can take it from there!


----------



## Evenstar

Yoga girl said:


> Hi Mavzor
> 
> are you still interested? Sorry I have been a bit off the radar recently and havent been on the forum much.
> Send me a PM if you do and we can take it from there!


Hi Yoga girl,
I am Mavzor's +1 wife 
I'd love to talk about what you have to offer!


----------



## Yoga girl

Evenstar said:


> Hi Yoga girl,
> I am Mavzor's +1 wife
> I'd love to talk about what you have to offer!


hi +1 wife! 

Just replied to Mavzor via PM.


----------



## Elphaba

If you are interested in learning how to make handmade chocolates a friend of mine runs regular classes at the Organic Cafe. I have been to one and they are enormous fun and you get to take home all the chocolates that you make.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/Xocolart

Xocolart


----------



## Yoga girl

Elphaba said:


> If you are interested in learning how to make handmade chocolates a friend of mine runs regular classes at the Organic Cafe. I have been to one and they are enormous fun and you get to take home all the chocolates that you make.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/Xocolart
> 
> Xocolart


Oh God that sounds dangerous!!!! I could totally destroy 4 month's worth of dieting and exercise with a class like that!


----------



## RicardoUy

*Cooking classes*

Hi, could you please send me the contact details of the Thai lady who lives in The Meadows and teaches Thai cooking in her home?

I'd love to arrange some cooking leasons for my wife who loves to cook.

Thanks a lot.

Ricardo


----------



## RicardoUy

*Cooking classes*

Hi, can you please send me the details of the Thai lady who is offering cooking classes? Thanks. I'd like to arrange a present for my wife. Thanks


----------



## Sheri

Smiles:-) said:


> Is there any where that host cooking classes here in Dubai? I would love to take a few and don't know where to go.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
Media Rotana in Al Barsha used to have cooking classes before at Prego's- the Italian Restaurant.


----------



## RicardoUy

*Cooking classes*

Hi, anyone who can provide me with cooking classes details? Tai, Viet, asia food in general. 
Thanks


----------



## Sheri

RicardoUy said:


> Hi, anyone who can provide me with cooking classes details? Tai, Viet, asia food in general.
> Thanks


I am not sure about the mentioned cuisines. But you can try to contact L'atelier des Chef. It's a cooking school and they have got various cooking classes. The prices are in the range of 150- 350 per session. They are located in Al Gharhood. Google them and find out the details.


----------



## RicardoUy

Thank you very much! I'll try, is that I am looking for a present for my wife who loves to cook and well..., I thought that this could be a good idea. Do you, by any chance, have the contact detail of this "famous" Thai Lady who teaches in her home?


----------



## RicardoUy

*Tahi lady cooking classes*

Hi Elphaba,

could you please send me the contact details of the Thai lady who lives in The Meadows and teaches Thai cooking in her home?

I'd love to arrange some cooking leasons for my wife who loves to cook.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sheri

cooking class as a girft. :clap2:That's a great gift for any woman... I am sure you can get her registered in L'atelier Dubai. And sorry, don't know this Thai lady


----------



## RicardoUy

Hi Sheri,

Thank you very much. I truly appreciate your help. Now finger cross hoping that she like the present


----------



## Madam Mim

RicardoUy said:


> Hi, could you please send me the contact details of the Thai lady who lives in The Meadows and teaches Thai cooking in her home?
> 
> I'd love to arrange some cooking leasons for my wife who loves to cook.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Ricardo


Hi Ricardo 

The lovely Thai lady in the Meadows is a friend of mine - I will PM you her details


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi Madam Mim,

Can I have her details too please? 

Thanks!


----------



## Madam Mim

Sent you a pm dizzy


----------



## dizzyizzy

Madam Mim said:


> Sent you a pm dizzy


thanks!


----------



## RicardoUy

Thanks a lot Madam Mim


----------



## sams76

Madam Mim said:


> Hi Ricardo
> 
> The lovely Thai lady in the Meadows is a friend of mine - I will PM you her details


Hi Could I have her details too please


----------

